# HD Videos?

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Sagt mal wie sieht das aus mit HD Videos... Gibts da nen Player das das Zeugs richtig abspielt?

----------

## Vortex375

Ja. mplayer. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass mplayer single-threaded ist und man deswegen die Vorteile eines Dual-Core-Prozessors nicht ausnutzen kann. Ansonsten spiel mplayer HD-Videos aber anstandslos, sofern du genug Rechenpower hast.

Es kommt aber natürlich auch auf das Format an, in dem dein HD-Material vorliegt. Die Bezeichnung "HD" sagt im Prinzip gar nichts aus.

Wo wir schonmal beim Thema sind: Ich kann mit gstreamer keine h264-encodierten Videos aus einem Matroska Container heraus abspielen. Das Bild ruckelt extrem, obwohl die CPU-Last nur etwa 30% beträgt. Sieht nach irgend nem Timing-Fehler aus. Hat hier noch wer dieses Problem mit gstreamer oder vieleicht einen Lösungsansatz?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Habs mit Mplayer und Xine versucht

Mplayer = Ton flüssig | Bild ruckelt

Xine = Kein Ton | Bild flüssig

----------

## lonex

Habe die selbe Erfahrung mit mplayer gemacht, dass das nur ruckelig abgespielt wird (und mplayer dabei auch einige Fehler ausspuckt) - der VC1-Codec, der bei HD-DVDs verwendet wird, ist einfach noch nicht vollständig implementiert, da stimmt was mit dem Audio-Video-Interleaving noch nicht. Habe dafür aber ein Workaround ausgetüftelt, das für mich funktioniert:

```
mplayer -autosync 30 -audiofile hdvideodatei.bla -fps 25 -cache 100000 hdvideodatei.bla
```

Der Cache kann natürlich auch kleiner gewählt werden, sollte aber nicht zu klein sein.

----------

## Dragonix

Wenn du noch ein paar infos mehr rausrücken würdest...

was sagt der VLC? (oder verwendet der xine als back-end? glaub aber nicht...)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Wenn du noch ein paar infos mehr rausrücken würdest...
> 
> was sagt der VLC? (oder verwendet der xine als back-end? glaub aber nicht...)

 

VLC?

VLC benutz ich garnicht.

Ich steh auf Mplayer und Xine

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Habe die selbe Erfahrung mit mplayer gemacht, dass das nur ruckelig abgespielt wird

 

Interlaced h264 lässt sich noch nicht richtig abspielen. Die libavcodec-Implementierung des h264-Codecs ist da noch unvollständig. Interlacing ist zwar eigentlich sowieso Schwachsinn, wird aber weiter auf den HD-DVD verwendet.

VLC benutzt nicht xine als backend. Aber soweit ich weiß benutzen die eh alle libavcodec/ffmpeg, ihr werdet also vermutlich mit keinem Player bessere Ergebnisse erzielen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Mist  :Sad: 

Also abwarten..

THX für eure hilfe

----------

## Vortex375

Oder das Interlacing entfernen. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie sowas geht. Ich besitze außerdem keine einzige HD-DVD.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bin da auch gerade auf der Suche. Bislang ging es bei mir mit dem mplayer, aber das waren dann die win32codecs. Weil, habe das System auf 64 bit umgestellt und dann ging es auf einmal nicht mehr.

----------

## Necoro

Also mein mplayer und auch VLC spielt x264 HD-Filme wunderbar ab  :Smile:  (720p) -- oder meint ihr irgendwelche anderen Formate?

----------

## Erdie

Ich dachte immer, blue-ray HD Filme wären superduper, high security, paranoid mäßig geschützt und verschlüsselt. Wie schafft ihr es die abzuspielen? Das ist jetzt eine ernstgemeite Frage, ich besitze kein Blueray Laufwerk und auch keine entsprechenden Filme.

-Erdie

Ähm .. vielleicht ist die Frage jetzt kompromittierent,  das ist nicht meine Absicht. BTW: Da fällt mir ein, habe schon lange keine PMs mehr bekommen, ist da was an der Forumssoftware kaputt?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also mein mplayer und auch VLC spielt x264 HD-Filme wunderbar ab  (720p) -- oder meint ihr irgendwelche anderen Formate?

 Hast du 32 oder 64 Bit? In 32 gings bei mir ja auch noch.

@Erdie

Man kann sich in HD kodierte Filme ganz legal aus dem Netz laden, also jetzt keine Kinofilme, aber so für ein paar Minuten, und die gehen jetzt nicht mehr.

----------

## py-ro

Also ich habe auch keine Probleme mit HD-Material, egal ob mit oder ohne vdpau zur Ausgabe.

Py

----------

## AmonAmarth

gibt es mitlerweile eine möglichkeit blue rays filme direkt über das laufwerk abzuspielen, so wie bei dvds? oder muss man den noch immer vorher rippen bevor man ihn ansehen kann?

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Also mein mplayer und auch VLC spielt x264 HD-Filme wunderbar ab  (720p) -- oder meint ihr irgendwelche anderen Formate? Hast du 32 oder 64 Bit? In 32 gings bei mir ja auch noch.
> 
> @Erdie
> 
> Man kann sich in HD kodierte Filme ganz legal aus dem Netz laden, also jetzt keine Kinofilme, aber so für ein paar Minuten, und die gehen jetzt nicht mehr.

 

Ich hab hier nen 64Bit Rechner, ~4 Jahre alte Hardware. Keine Probleme z.B. mit Elephants Dream oder Cedric. Beide laufen flüssig, mit Bild und Ton, in sämtlichen Playern hier.

Der einzige Film, der etwas Probleme bereitet und nur im Dragonplayer und Xine flüssig läuft ist "WG30secSpot_AVC_HDTV.mp4" (bitte selber googlen...).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Also mein mplayer und auch VLC spielt x264 HD-Filme wunderbar ab  (720p) -- oder meint ihr irgendwelche anderen Formate? Hast du 32 oder 64 Bit? In 32 gings bei mir ja auch noch.
> 
> @Erdie
> 
> Man kann sich in HD kodierte Filme ganz legal aus dem Netz laden, also jetzt keine Kinofilme, aber so für ein paar Minuten, und die gehen jetzt nicht mehr. 
> ...

 

Mit was für einer Software spielst du das denn ab? Habe lange keine Xine mehr versucht, aber das läuft jetzt unter 64-bit mit gxine gar nicht mehr, muss mal sehen, wieso. Weder vlc noch totem spielen die Dinger ab, und mplyer nur mit den win32codecs. Dragonplayer setzt doch auch auf gstreameer, sollte doch nicht anders sein als totem.

----------

## Necoro

Was für ein Codec benutzen die Videos denn? - Hast du vielleicht irgendein useflag vergessen?

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mit was für einer Software spielst du das denn ab? Habe lange keine Xine mehr versucht, aber das läuft jetzt unter 64-bit mit gxine gar nicht mehr, muss mal sehen, wieso. Weder vlc noch totem spielen die Dinger ab, und mplyer nur mit den win32codecs. Dragonplayer setzt doch auch auf gstreameer, sollte doch nicht anders sein als totem.

 

gxine wollte am+santerweise auch nicht. Dann per xine gstartet und schon gings. K.A...

win32codecs solltest du bitte keine mehr haben! ffmpeg kann das alles mittlerweile selber (sollte...) Dragonplayer setzt in keinster Weise auf gstreamer auf! Der verwendet phonon, und dahinter sitzt ein Backend deiner Wahl. Hier xine, bei dir vllt. GStreamer. Bei anderen vllt. mplayer.

Welches ffmpeg/mplayer/xine-lib/clv/... + USE-Flags hast du denn?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, aber ich hatte bei mir gstreamer oben in der Liste. Xine hat tierisch Probleme mit dem Sound gemacht. Naja und ich hab mein KDE jetzt auch entsorgt. Aber der Dragonplayer setzt ja auf nichts auf, was unter Gnome nicht geht.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928  USE="X alsa dirac encode faac faad hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext mp3 schroedinger sdl ssse3 theora threads v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -gsm -ieee1394 -ipv6 -jack -jpeg2k -network -opencore-amr -oss -speex -test -vdpau" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv jpeg live mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora tremor truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -opencore-amr -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba (-svga) -teletext -tga -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx"
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa css dts flac gnome gtk imagemagick mad modplug musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -arts -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -vcd (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama"
```

Äh, du meinst wohl vlc, clv finde ich nämlich nicht, grins....

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.0.2  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda cddax cddb cdio dbus dirac dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome hal id3tag libnotify libv4l2 matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 schroedinger sdl sse svg theora truetype upnp v4l v4l2 vorbis wma-fixed x264 xml xosd xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -dc1394 -debug -directfb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnutls -httpd -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsysfs -libtiger -lirc -live -lua -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -oss (-pda) -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -sdl-image -seamonkey -shine -shout -skins -speex -stream (-svga) -taglib -twolame -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -xcb -xinerama -zvbi"
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

gxine hab ich wieder ans laufen bekommen, mußt das xcb Flag setzen, dann geht es. Hm, aber was ist denn nun mit meine Flags?

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn ihr NVidia GeForce jünger 8000 habt könnt ihr vdpau verwenden.

Einfach als USE-Flag vdpau eintragen, mplayer und ffmpeg damit kompilieren.

Dann vdpau in die ~/.mplayer/config als vo eintragen und es müsste alles was geht über die GraKa laufen.

Läuft auf dem Rechner meines Vaters sehr flüssig.

Selbst FullHD 1080p (oder wie das nochmal hieß) läuft ohne Probleme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also jetzt hat es mit einem HD Format geklappt. Liegt also gar nicht an HD oder nicht, sondern an einem Codec, der nur von den win32codecs unterstützt wird.

----------

